# urxvt



## bbzz (May 9, 2011)

Using xterm for longest time.
When logged in a Cisco terminal server, 'Ctrl+Shift+6' followed by 'X' when reverse telneted to device returns to terminal server. In urxvt which I just tried, there is yellow pic at bottom saying 'ISO 14755 mode' . Seeing how this has been a terrible day as it is can someone tell me how to fix this since I'm in no mood.
Thanks.


----------



## bbzz (May 9, 2011)

Any ideas? :\ I dig transparency but this is more important..


----------



## bbzz (May 10, 2011)

The solution is to uncheck 'ISO 14755 mode' at compile time.
In case anyone stumbles on this.


----------

